# Corsair Kundenservice - FAQ



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Liebe Forengemeinde,

Anfragen an den Corsair Support freuen uns sehr, sei es bei Fragen, Feedback oder konstruktiver Kritik. Da wir aber sehr viele Anfragen und Rückmeldungen erhalten, bitte wir folgendes zu beachten, um auch zeitgerecht und kompetent Hilfe/Antwort auf die Anfragen geben zu können:

1. Zur bestmöglichen Hilfe bei Problemen mit einem Produkt, bitte die gesamte verbaute Hardware auflisten, die beim Auftreten des Problems im Einsatz war. Natürlich muss nicht jedes einzelne Kabel aufgezählt werden. aber folgendes sollte immer angegeben werden!

*Achtung - Bitte nicht auf die Systeminfo verweisen da diese oftmals verändert wird und nachher kein Mensch mehr das Thema in den richtigen Zusammenhang bringen kann. –Kopieren und Einfügen der aktuellen Systeminfo dauert 2-3 Sekunden und ist schnell gemacht! Vielen Dank!*

*Generell: *
Betriebssystem - Hersteller & Typ, Version und Architektur (32Bit o. 64Bit)
Prozessor - Hersteller & Typ
Mainboard - Hersteller & Typ
Arbeitsspeicher - Hersteller & Typ, Menge der verbauten Riegel, Kapazität (Gesamtmenge an Arbeitsspeicher)
Grafikkarte - Hersteller & Typ, Menge (SLI, T-SLI, Q-SLI, CF, CFX) sofern aktiv.
Netzteil - Hersteller & Typ, Leistungsangabe
SSD - Hersteller & Typ, Raid ja/nein, MS Original Treiber (MSAHCI), Intel Storage Treiber, andere...

*Bei Anfragen zu Kühlung und/oder Gehäuse zusätzlich mit angeben:*
Gehäuse - Hersteller & Typ
CPU Kühler - Hersteller & Typ
Lüfter - Hersteller & Typ

*Bei Anfragen zu Gaming Produkten (Headsets, Tastaturen, Mäuse, Mausmatten, ...) und bei Anfragen zu Flash Produkten (USB Sticks, USB Laufwerke, WLAN Laufwerke, ...)*
Hersteller & Typ des entsprechenden Produktes angeben und wie und wo das Gerät angeschlossen ist (USB Hub, Front-USB am Gehäuse, direkt am Mainboard, USB 2.0, USB 3.0)
Welche anderen USB Geräte angeschlossen sind - Hersteller & Typ
Treiber- und Firmwareversion (sofern vorhanden)

Entsprechende weitere Informationen die zur Problembehandlung oder Kompatibilitätsanfrage beitragen können.

*ACHTUNG - Bei PN/PM Kommunikation immer Link direkt zum Problem Thread/Post anhängen! Bei Anfragen zu RMA-Tickets bitte die RMA-Nummer hinzufügen! Vielen Dank!*

Den technischen Support für Supportanfragen oder RMAs (Garantieabwicklung) erreicht Ihr hier: Support


----------

